# My ratties! ^_^



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Starr









Nicodemus


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Your rats are adorable.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Aww, Thank you!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

aww! i love starr's little big ears! so precious. how long have you had them? they loko so young baby-ish (old enough to leave mom though) so i bet you have tons of baby antics stories. please share! (i must resist GGMR... must resist!)


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww sweeties


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

twitch said:


> aww! i love starr's little big ears! so precious. how long have you had them? they loko so young baby-ish (old enough to leave mom though) so i bet you have tons of baby antics stories. please share! (i must resist GGMR... must resist!)


Nicodemus I've had about almost 9mths to a year now..? (Wow.. lol) He's bigger then he looks in the pictures, he's a fat little turd. lol

Starr I just got a couple days ago, she's so tiny! ^_^


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwe they look so sweet. I might kidnap your dumbo. =]


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Rachel-Phantom said:


> Awwe they look so sweet. I might kidnap your dumbo. =]


Haha, she's already a Mama's girl. Good luck trying to get her to come to you.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw! They're both super cute. Starr is freaking adorable!


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Starr looks like my Pip. Is she really squishy like Pip?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Your babies are so so cute!!! I love the up close pic lol.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Love the dumbo ears... SOOOOO CUTE


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, so cute. Love that Nicodemus pic x3


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

too stinkin cute!


----------

